# Cazziatone napulè



## Tebina (30 Giugno 2013)

Ora. Non è che io abbia sempre risposto al cellulare e improvvisamente non lo faccio.
Non rispondo 9 volte su 10. Da sempre. O non lo sento, o l'ho dimenticato, o è infognato nella borsa e non lo trovo.
Non sono dipendente da questo attrezzo. Potrebbe sparire che me ne accorgerei poco.
E anche chiamare è uguale.
Odiando l'ordigno mi ruga pure chiamare. Preferisco scrivere. parlare al telefono proprio...è come farmi vedere una cintura di castità e pretendere che io la porti.

da ieri poi il mio cellulare ha deciso che quando chiama Mattia, non suona. per tutti suona. Per lui. No.
Le impostazioni sono giuste, non so che cazzo è successo.
Comunque. Spiego il problema a Mattia che già si incazza dicendomi che non rispondo mai e bla bla.
Tra le altre cose pure lui non risponde mai, solo che io non chiamo quindi...:mrgreen:
Comincia nà filippica di quelle spaziali che silotto subito.
Poi non mi sono accorta e mi si è spento. Batteria scarica.
Poi ho cazzeggiato su tradi, mi sono fatta le foto erotiche, mi sono vista un paio di porno, qualche esumazione pesante ed un autopsia e mi sono ricordata del cell.
Orario:tre di notte.
Mattia, che carino, mi aveva mandato la buona notte.
Dormo.
Mi sveglio all'una e mezza bella riposata e...8 telefonate di Mattia.
Lo chiamo subito, ancora nel dormiveglia bellissimo e...
-MA COME CAZZO STAI! MI STAVO PREOCCUPANDO! TI SEI FUMATA IL MONDO? MA NON RISPONDI DA IERI AL TELEFONO! MANCO AI MESSAGGI ADESSO?.-
-Mattia ho appena aperto gli occhi...-
-MA TE LI RICHIUDO IN UN NANO SECONDO, MA PER SEMPRE, PORCO CAZZO!-
-Ti ho setto che mi sono appena svegliata, il cellulare non suona quando chiami tu, non riesco a capire cosa...-
-ME NE STRAFREGO! NON SAPEVO MANCO CHI CHIAMARE! SONO ANDATO IN ACIDO PORCA TROIA, PENSAVO TI FOSSE SUCCESSO QUALCOSA...-
-.....-
-E PERCHE' NON HAI RISPOSTO AL MESSAGGIO? EH? ( da qui in poi ha cominciato a inveire in napulè e ho capito solo parole _tipo capa tosta, in coppa u' cazzo, t' accido _e similari)
Ho messo giù.
Lo so. Aveva ragione. Ma quando qualcuno è così incazzato io non discuto. Mai.
Se fosse stato qui sarei uscita di casa.
Non riesco a confrontarmi nel delirio.
Mi sono fatta una mega dose di caffè. L'ho bevuto in mezzo ai fiori e ai gattacci.
Mi sono fumata il rimasuglio di canna di ieri sera.
E l'ho chiamato.
Pensavo non mi rispondesse. In genere è ripiccoso quindi.
E invece mi ha risposto al quarto squillo.
-Ciao...- gli ho detto topolosa.
-Ciao...- ha risposto  tutto sulle sue. In sottofondo voci da mare.
-Hai fatto il bagno?-
-No. Freddo.-
-Stare mangiando?-
-Si.-
-Eddai Mattia lo so che ti sei preoccupato. Mi dispiace. Vedrò di comprare un altro cellulare. E' da ieri che non sento la tua suoneria...su dai...-
-....-
-Non fare musetto imbronciato....-
-...-
-Va bene, vado a strozzarti la tua gatta preferita. Cazzi tuoi. La guerra è guerra.-
Ha ricominciato.
E mi sono preoccupato...bla bla...ma perchè non rispondi...bla e bla...
Ho appoggiato il cel e ho fatto due coccole ai gatti, un tiro, guardato le campanelle che stanno fiorendo come pazze e ogni tanto dicevo.
si.
_Scusa.
Hai ragione.
Ti amo.
Eddai dimmi ti amo pure tu anche se non lo senti._
Alla fine un pò ha ceduto ma...
Mi sono imposta di chiamarlo alle cinque e non ha risposto.
Alle sei gli ho mandato un messaggio tutto flap flap
Alle sette l' ho richiamato.
E non ha risposto.
L'ho chiamato alle otto e mezza e ha risposto, dicendomi che era da amici e mi avrebbe chiamata lui.

E' ancora arrabbiato.

:mrgreen:


----------

